# any ROSS guys still floating around?



## Ken Pfrenger (Jun 5, 2006)

I know a few of the old ROSS crowd still exists even though the org in the USA has gone thhrough the *****-ringer. Do any of them still post here?


----------



## rutherford (Jun 5, 2006)

As a note, the above mentioned wringer has meant there are ZERO authorized instructors in the USA.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jun 5, 2006)

I train with a ROSS/RMX study group, but none of us are authorized instructors.  I think Scott Fable is still teaching in PA.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2006)

Please enlighten me, what is ROSS?


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jun 7, 2006)

ROSS still seems to be alive and well in the UK:
http://www.formauk.org/ross.html
That page should be able to fill in your knowledge gaps Kansai


----------



## Robert1234 (Jun 8, 2006)

Contact THE FEDERATION OF RUSSIAN MARTIAL ARTS IN UKRAINE www.frbiu.kiev.ua (click on ENG) re: questions about ROSS or otherwise? E-mail Aleksander Maksimtsov
info-frbiu@frbiu.kiev.ua


----------

